

Stop wasting your money living in SF – Meet more people - dpolaske
http://polaske.tumblr.com/post/79593901160/quit-wasting-your-money-start-meeting-people

======
bird_in_hand
Using 'girl' to mean 'someone to whom I am attracted' is a poor choice of
words. For one, I assume they are adult women, not girls, that attract you.
For another, it alienates a number of your readers who aren't attracted to
women. I know you're speaking about your personal habits, but there is no loss
of understanding if you generalize it and it comes off better as advice or a
template for behaviors. For a third, the way it's written here it kind of
implies that the purpose of talking to any girl (since you're choosing one at
random) is to chat her up. I don't know if that's the statement you're going
for- you could easily have meant "Try to meet people with a different life
experience than you and become friends with them." It's just a good idea to be
precise about what you mean.

~~~
dpolaske
I agree, thanks for the feedback.

------
minimaxir
"1\. Talk to a random girl"

You should realize that this kind of logic is incredibly creepy.

~~~
gumby
That statement sure can come off as creepy but I read it in a more charitable
light: "make sure you take some time to do more than just work, and be brave
about it."

~~~
minimaxir
See OP's previous submission:
[https://medium.com/p/b04829344e02](https://medium.com/p/b04829344e02)

~~~
gumby
Well that changes my perspective!

